# Acer AL2416W Monitor - Logo comes up then black screen



## ja5219 (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi, I have an Acer AL2416W monitor .. when i first turn it on.. the "Acer" logo shows up.. (somewhat faded) but it dissapears in about 1 second, then the image goes black.

I have it connected to a computer and it shows.. because the "green" light at the bottom on the power does not go "Orange" it stays solid green. If i disconnect the cable going to the PC the light turns orange.

Is there a certain thing that could be wrong with this? Something easy to replace? 

Thanks!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## ghrark (Feb 16, 2009)

sounds like a backlight issue. i have the same problem with another flatpanel i have at home. turns on for 5 minutes then goes black. either loose connections to the backlights or possible bad backlights. of course the moderators should state this. but that's my issue.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

to check the backlight shine a torch onto the screen and see if you see the expected screen dimly in the background


----------

